# [SOLVED] BSOD - atkdisp error



## GaryWoodall (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello there,

I'm a newby to this site and PC problems in general, so forgive me if a similar thread to this appears elsewhere. I'm getting a blue screen that would appear to be linked to my Asus grahics card (ATI Radeon HD 2600XT). The error says it is to do with 'atkdisp' and being stuck in an infinite loop.
Can you guys provide me with a way to resolve this?
Any help would be much appreciated.

Regards,

Gary


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: BSOD - atkdisp error*

Hi Gary


For a quick-fix try, it shouldn't hurt to uninstall your current ATi drivers and install a newer version. You can try drivers from Asus or the generic drivers from Amd/ATi.

Asus --- ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download
Amd/ATi -- AMD Graphics Drivers & Software

Should that not help, try the steps John & this forum's techs have laid out for step-by-step BSOD troubleshooting --- http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Of course I had to reply quickly to a forum member with such a fine first name 
Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------



## GaryWoodall (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: BSOD - atkdisp error*

Gary,

Thanks for your help. Updated the Asus graphics card driver and so far no further BSOD at all.

Thanks again :wave:

Gary


----------

